# 3d Marine WIP ( by Jas Hodge )



## Fivetide (Apr 17, 2008)

Thought you might like this 



















Full thread http://www.scifi3d.com/wip_details.asp?intGenreID=11&intCatID=28&key=137


----------



## sgt macragge (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG that is sick to the max! I love the detail on the chestpiece on the grey knight its fricking amazing! I don't know how people can do this sorta thing it astounds me. What programs did you use?


----------



## Fivetide (Apr 17, 2008)

It wasnt me .. this is by Jas Hodge he uses 3d Max


----------

